# Hangman Programmierung



## McIvor (25. Feb 2014)

Hallo, ich stell mich mal vor 

Ich bin aktuell in der 13ten Klasse eines Wirtschaftsgymnasium und habe als Aufgabe für das 2te Halbjahr die Programmierung des Spiels "Hangman" genommen.

Ich bin eher schlechter in dem Bereich, weswegen ich hoffe die eine oder andere Hilfestellung zu bekommen. Vorstellen tue ich mir das Spiel in etwa so:

Programmierung eines interaktiven Spiels, bei dem der Spieler nach Beginn verschiedene Buchstaben(Buttons) anklicken kann, und das Programm diese mit einem vorher eingelesenen Begriff vergleicht. 
Spielregeln:

- Pro eingetragenen Buchstaben gibt es 1 Punkt, bei mehrmals vorkommenden 2/3/  4 Punkte.
- Pro falsch angeklickten Buchstaben wird ein "Hangmanteil" gezeichnet, man kann  max. 9x falsch klicken, danach ist die Partie verloren.
- Die benötigte Zeit ist für die Punktzahl irrelevant.
- Ein "ß" wird im Begriff als ss vorkommen
- Umlaute wie ü/ä werden zu ue/ae
- Nach verlieren der Runde wird der Begriff angezeigt


Der Begriff soll über eine MS-Access Datenbank mithilfe einer Schnittstelle eingelesen und anschließend solange wie nötig abgespeichert werden. Angezeigt wird er im Textfeld einer GUI, die dann die Buchstaben mit * ersetzt, bis der richtige Button gedrückt wurde. 

Dazu habe ich jetzt eine Frage:

Wenn ich den Begriff eingelesen habe, soll er in einem Objekt gespeichert werden. Nach erraten des Begriffs, soll dieses allerdings wieder einen neuen Begriff einlesen, OHNE dass das Spiel neu startet, und ich hab keine genaue Vorstellung ob dies möglich ist.

Gruß
McIvor


----------



## JCODA (25. Feb 2014)

Es ist möglich.


----------



## geqoo (25. Feb 2014)

JCODA hat gesagt.:


> Es ist möglich.



Durchaus.
Mach einfach einen Setter für den Wert und überschreibe diesen dann einfach beim Erraten des Wortes damit.


----------



## DefconDev (25. Feb 2014)

Ich glaube der TE hat nicht mal ansatzweise eine Ahnung was eine Setter oder Getter Methode ist. Laut seiner Aufgabenbeschreibung benötigt er auch gewisse Grundlagen in der GUI Programmierung.

Also die Aufgabe ist definitv machbar, aber ich befürchte der TE hat überhaupt keine Ahnung worauf er sich da eingelassen hat.

Lieber TE was wissen sie denn schon über die Grundlagen von Java?


----------



## McIvor (25. Feb 2014)

Hades85 hat gesagt.:


> Lieber TE was wissen sie denn schon über die Grundlagen von Java?



1,5 Jahre programmieren, aber ich würde mich nicht als gut bezeichnen xD GUI Programmierung und 
Erstellung ist vermutlich kein Problem, die Oberfläche mit Buttons, Textfeldern etc steht. Sind teilweise eher n paar Grundlagensachen, aber ich sicher mich lieber vorerst ab bevor ich losprogrammiere und am Ende merke, dass ne ArrayList doch wesentlich besser gewesen wäre...


----------



## DefconDev (26. Feb 2014)

McIvor hat gesagt.:


> 1,5 Jahre programmieren, aber ich würde mich nicht als gut bezeichnen xD GUI Programmierung und
> Erstellung ist vermutlich kein Problem, die Oberfläche mit Buttons, Textfeldern etc steht. Sind teilweise eher n paar Grundlagensachen, aber ich sicher mich lieber vorerst ab bevor ich losprogrammiere und am Ende merke, dass ne ArrayList doch wesentlich besser gewesen wäre...



Ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten aber wenn du nach 1,5 Jahren Programmieren nicht mal weisst ob es sinnvoller ist ein Array oder ein Arraylist einzusetzen, dann hast du aber nicht fleißig gelernt oder programmiert.

Der enizige Tip der mir jetzt noch einfällt, wie wäre es wenn du anstatt einer Datenbank, ein ganz normalen Texteditor nimmst? Ich glaube die Einbindung ist 100mal simpler und spart dir Zeit, die du dann in andere Problemstellungen investieren könntest.


----------

